# New Business - YAY!



## SudsyKat (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, Y'all!

I haven't posted much this year because I've been super busy ramping up my soap business. I would love any feedback on my website - www.nohosoapcompany.com. And my Facebook as well, if you feel like having a look. [FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/pages/NoHo-Soap-Company/460066047344631 . [/FONT] I'm actually doing a raffle this week for a $50 gift certificate. All you have to do is LIKE the page to be entered. 

I apologize for the self-promotion here, but I really am eager to hear your honest feedback on the site, products, etc. I have learned a lot on this forum and I respect your opnions.

Thanks! 

Kat


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 30, 2013)

I think your website looks great...and I just liked your facebook page...congratulations


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 30, 2013)

love it! Very professional. It made me curious about your soaps and other products.  Good luck in your venture!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 30, 2013)

Kat, just be careful. Running contests on FB by getting people to like your page or post is against FB rules and I have seen several small businesses and larger businesses lose their pages for doing so.


----------



## Badger (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks very good!  Congratulations on getting your business underway!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Kat, 

really like it! Your labels are gorgeous, and I like the presentation of your soaps: simple, effective and with a message (get clean!). At first I wanted to see the naked soaps themselves more, but I think it was just maybe the soap ho in me , or maybe the chocolate craving soap picture was a little dark. I liked the freshness of your background and I like your explanations. Good work! And best wishes!!


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks good . Congrats


----------



## new12soap (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats on getting your business up and running!   I love the pic of you, wish I was brave enough to do that!


----------



## SudsyKat (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your input! I will take your comments to heart.  By the way, I made a mistake with the "Like Us On Facebook" link on the  website (grrr - I hate when I do that). Without boring you with the  story, let me just say that if you went to the website and clicked on  the "Like Us On Facebook" button, your "like" was not recorded. I don't  want anyone to miss out on the drawing, so if you did that, you may want  to do it again - it's working correctly now. Or just go right to the  facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/NoHo-Soap-Company/460066047344631# . Either way. Anyhow, thanks again - I really appreciate the input.


----------



## SudsyKat (May 1, 2013)

By the way, VanessaP, you are absolutely right about the contest thing. I didn't know, but I will most definitely not do it again, now that I know. I'm going to let this contest run its course and hope for the best.


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 1, 2013)

I usually run any of my contests through my blog, but will say on my fb page I am running a contest here's a link to my blog for more info.  So far I've had no problems.  Good luck on your new biz!


----------



## rosevalleygirl (May 1, 2013)

Very nice website.  And nice looking soaps too. One small suggestion...I would consider making the images larger on the page where there is one product.


----------



## creativelycc (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations! I'll check out your webpage. I started a soaping business too. It's slowly but surely taking off. I'm in the process of getting wholesalers. A local store just bought 60 bars of my soaps yesterday at wholesale price. I wish you the best1


----------



## creativelycc (May 1, 2013)

Your website looks great! Very professional looking!


----------



## SudsyKat (May 2, 2013)

Wow - I really appreciate all your input. Thanks for taking the time and for giving your feedback. I will take it all in and do what I can to incorporate your suggestions.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 2, 2013)

Great website   Menu is clear and easy to find.  The only thing I noticed is that the center part of the page - the part that scrolls - could be wider, you're wasting a lot of usable space on the static background.  Otherwise, great job!


----------

